# [C++] boost 1.45

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

J'utilise une plateforme amd64. Je n'arrive pas mettre à jour boost 1.42 avec la version 1.45. J'ai ajouter boost dans le fichier package.keywords (~amd64). Quelle est la raison ? Existe-t-il un ebuild valide boost-1.45 ?

Merci.

----------

## freezby

il est masqué

```
echo "=dev-libs/boost-1.45.0" >> /etc/portage.unmask"
```

 si portage.unmask est un fichier

ou

```
echo "=dev-libs/boost-1.45.0" >> /etc/portage.unmask/nom_fichier"
```

 si portage.unmask est un répertoire

Pourquoi tu veux le mettre à jour ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Il y a un bug dans la version 1.42 corrigé par le patch 4143 sur la version 1.43 - https://svn.boost.org/trac/boost/ticket/4143.

Je souhaite faire un install propre. J'ai essayé de faire un ebuild r3 incluant ce patch sans succès pour l'instant.

----------

## Magic Banana

L'ebuild existe déjà. Simplement il est hard-maské. Donc en utilisant la commande que te propos freezby, tu vas pouvoir installé libboost-1.45.0... à tes risques et péril (enfin plutôt au péril des applications qui en ont besoin).

----------

